# F100 Fork For DJ WTF!!!



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

This kid that goes to my school is building up a dj bike
He is putting a Fox F100 on it
He says "it is the perfect fork for DJ and its light" 
Am i insane in thinking that a f^cing crosscountry fork will be destroied in DJ

THERES NO WAY THAT IT WILL HOLD UP TO DIRTJUMPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AM I CRAZY:crazy::incazzato:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

actually those would be fine for dj....


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

IIRC, zachdank used to have a float on his old nempro SA


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> This kid that goes to my school is building up a dj bike
> He is putting a Fox F100 on it
> He says "it is the perfect fork for DJ and its light"
> Am i insane in thinking that a f^cing crosscountry fork will be destroied in DJ
> ...


Unless he plans on casing/landing nose heavy on every jump, the fork isn't going to not work because hes jumping it instead of riding it XC....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

As long as he is a smooth rider on the DJs there should be no problem.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=187230


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Also why so hostel with the post? You make it sound like you're going to pop a hernia if you slam those keys any harder....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I know a kid around here with a Float and he beats the crap out of it.

There are a few potential issues though. The upper assembly is likely to start creaking. The lowers are rather thin, it's possible (though not particularly likely) that it may blow out.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

those old floats are burly. i personaly run an 05 vanilla on my bike with now problems


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

when i ran a vanilla, it creaked a lot (my pike does too)... it still held up to stair gaps though


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

id be scared to hop a curb on that thing.

Cos i might SCRATCH IT!!!! :nono:

If i just dropped over a grand on a fork i would think it would hold up to almost anything you can do to it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It'll hold up, apart from the seals pissing oil after a few months. 

FWIW, ZachDank is sponsored by fox.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

You sound jealous. 

The F100 is a popular fork on the race circuit. Fox's damping is pretty solid and it's light as hell.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

it wont be destroied...now if you meant destroyed, perhaps, but unlikely.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

NoBrakes! said:


> This kid that goes to my school is building up a dj bike
> He is putting a Fox F100 on it
> He says "it is the perfect fork for DJ and its light"
> Am i insane in thinking that a f^cing crosscountry fork will be destroied in DJ
> ...


who gives a shlt man? you dont have to ride so why are you freaking out? ride your bike.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

my friend has a f100 on his 08 yeti dj, its so nice.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah the floats sure do creak but they hold up which is what matters. if i had the cash and was smoother i would run a f80r with no worries


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> This kid that goes to my school is building up a dj bike
> He is putting a Fox F100 on it
> He says "it is the perfect fork for DJ and its light"
> Am i insane in thinking that a f^cing crosscountry fork will be destroied in DJ
> ...


you serriously need to calm down. The fork is fine for what he is doing with his bike, infact I talked to him today on the phone. He told me was actualy planning on racing 4x and dual salam as well as DJ. So yes, infact the fork is perfect for his needs.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I've got an F90 on my Specialized stumpjumper disc comp and its super nice. Its just I would personally never use it since I always take too much care over my products. I mean I started saving for a bike since I was seven and 6 years later I get myself a kickass bike, I wound't wanna scratch it anywhere. But if youve got the money to afford and the who gives a shite attitude you can go buy one for yourself without any worries. F90's cant be replaced with new parts if "stunt" riding, thats what it said in my manual. But definitely a smooth and good choice.

F80 would be best though, thats what my dad has on his trek 9000. Its silver so camoflaged against scratches.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was gonna say plenty of pro DS and 4x racers use xc forks (I know this only from seeing photos of actual races, tho i'm sure their mechanics trick them out somehow) but I'm sure back in the day thats all that was available was xc forks. I just don't see why you wouldn't get a marzocchi dj 123 when they can be had anywhere from 200 - 400 dollars. those crowns on some of those xc forx would have me worried. The dj by marz is the shite, anyway, even the 9mm drop out ones are cool. I actually have an uncut dj3 "07 ive been wanting to sell...


----------



## colombo357 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't get it. 

A kid at your school is buying an F100? How can an elementary school kid afford such an expensive fork?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Mommy and daddy?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Jenson was(is) selling '07's for $450 a few months ago. Thats right in with a decent DJ fork and a good bit lighter.

EDIT: If he is in elementary/middle school I highly doubt its gonna break under a <100lb kid


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

who said its elementary school.....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> who said its elementary school.....


He's a Freshman. But ya parents buy him a lot of his bike stuff. But HEY! What can I say to that, my parents buy me bike stuff too, as long as I keep my GPA up.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

dude arent you 25 or something? Thats what you said on a post of mine a long time ago...
oh yeah whats a Freshman...


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

First year of high school


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> oh yeah whats a Freshman...


lol, are you from another country?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> First year of high school


hahahahaha, duh


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

In the mags, there's a lot of the Blkmrkt guys who run QR Fox forks on their bikes...


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

well hate to burst your guys's bubbles but if i can jump an sr suntour for 2 years i do believe the fox might hold up......but there i go thinking again


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

there is a post here of a float with both dropouts snapped clean off, taken right at some local dirt jumps. I think it's from under-rotating a 360.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Well this kid won't be doing and 3's for a LONG time. So he doesn't have to worry about that.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> Well this kid won't be doing and 3's for a LONG time. So he doesn't have to worry about that.


The kid using it woulnt be jumping for a long time LOL:thumbsup:

Oh ya why so hostel???
the kid that is using this is a compleat jackassss
he thinks that fox is handsdown the best for dj and marazochi sucks
he just mekes me mad:madmax:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Marzocchi has more than their fair share of quality control issues.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

NoBrakes! said:


> The kid using it woulnt be jumping for a long time LOL:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh ya why so hostel???
> the kid that is using this is a compleat jackassss
> ...


You should probably worry less about what your buddies think about bike parts...just go ride and have a good time, you know. If it breaks, you can always say I told you so....


----------

